# What kind of bug is pictured here??



## Ruger141 (Apr 9, 2010)

So I posted two other threads one in the building section asking how to replace a Rim Joist and the other was in here asking if the damage to my Rim Joist was caused by water or insects. I have removed the bottom row of siding along the damaged Rim joist area and found that the bushes that I had ripped out a few weeks ago were growing up behind my siding I think thats how these little buggers got up there, there is some pics of some dead ones by the damaged area and the live pics below are from the other side of the porch area where the bushes were against the house.

So what are these bugs and are they wood eaters? Are they the same thing as the worm like skeletons pictured below as well? Thanks Tom.


----------



## Ruger141 (Apr 9, 2010)

The quality of Camera Phones now a days just blows my away These were taken with my Blackberry Tour 3MP camera. On a side note I have never owned a Blackberry before and HIGHYLY recommend them, it is a very quality product just thought I'd mention it lol.:thumbsup:


----------



## Canuck3003 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Sow Bugs AKA rolly polly*

The pictures are of a sow bug, they do tend to eat rotten or untreated wood that is directly in contact with heavy foliage or soil. There is a treatment that can be put on the wood and around the foundation. It is the same treatment used for termites and other wood eating pests.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ruger141 (Apr 9, 2010)

Ah yes I just looked that up and that is exactly what it is. I am pretty sure they got up there from the vine like branches of the old bushes. I may have to look into the treatment just to be safe if you look at my topic Rim/Band Joist Repair in the Building section you can see the damage to the wood. I wonder if these would be capable of doing that? http://www.diychatroom.com/f19/rim-band-joist-repair-w-pics-68688/


----------

